# Neglected TB for sale on website



## Hal1k1 (8 September 2011)

I found a seriously underweight TB mare for sale on a well known website (Not H and H) 

I looked at the RSPCA website and put a report in and received an automatic number but now I am wondering how quickly they act as in the photograph she was being ridden and I wouldn't even put a saddle on her.

Will they inform me that they are investigating?


----------



## Welly (8 September 2011)

Your mistake was to report it to the RSPCA. I reported a horse a few years ago and told them that I wanted to know the out come they never got back to me.


----------



## Aidey (8 September 2011)

black mare 650ono?


----------



## Baluga (8 September 2011)

Have to agree with aboves comment about RSPCA. 
When I reported a horse they took my details etc and they said to me that I would be given an update. Never heard anything off them.


----------



## fleabittengrey (8 September 2011)

Poor little bugger. Don't think RSCPA will do anything, WHW might have been a better shot. 

http://www.horsemart.co.uk/other_horse_10_yrs_1_mth_15_3_hh_black_leicestershire/advert/189901

*(ETA, passport number not valid on NED. Google the phone number to see they sell quite a few horses ... probably come out of Melton and straight onto horsemart for a profit. You could pick up beautifully bred TBs in show condition for £400 at a major sports horse sales last week ....)


----------



## Piglet (8 September 2011)

Don't bother with the RSPCA, unfortunately, they are a waste of time  .  We had an incident of neglected ponies in our area and a group of us called the ILPH (I think they are World Horse Welfare.  The inspector came out, we had tracked down the owner, he was given advice and now the ponies are in much better condition, the owner was 't cruel, he was just ignorant, his ignora ce has now been rectified and is learning. Again, an example of how too many ignorant people are buying cheap ponies, renting a corner of farmers field and not been MAN enough to ask for help.  If he had asked, most if us would have loaned him some hay etc


----------



## Sheep (8 September 2011)

Poor thing.

Hope something good comes of it..


----------



## Ibblebibble (8 September 2011)

BHS welfare would probably be a better option, altho the ad says the mare is rescued so they'll use that as their excuse for her condition.


----------



## Jerokee (8 September 2011)

It's sad that animals are allowed to get in this state... :-(


----------



## jendie (8 September 2011)

Poor mare. My heart tells me to take it but my head is over ruling. How can anyone let a horse get into this state. And how can anyone have the audacity to ask £650 for it in that condition?

Agree re the RSPCA, they are a waste of space unless they are being followed by a camera crew.


----------



## Tnavas (8 September 2011)

The other horses he has for sale look OK - maybe he rescued it - though I must admit that if it were me I'd wait till it had a little more weight on.


----------



## cally6008 (8 September 2011)

fleabittengrey said:



			Poor little bugger. Don't think RSCPA will do anything, WHW might have been a better shot. 

http://www.horsemart.co.uk/other_horse_10_yrs_1_mth_15_3_hh_black_leicestershire/advert/189901

*(ETA, passport number not valid on NED. Google the phone number to see they sell quite a few horses ... probably come out of Melton and straight onto horsemart for a profit. You could pick up beautifully bred TBs in show condition for £400 at a major sports horse sales last week ....)
		
Click to expand...

Passport number not valid as only 14 digits whereas passports should be 15 digits


----------



## competitiondiva (8 September 2011)

story isn't clear, it says rescued but when, it also says not been ridden for some time, so how old are the photo's? I don't agree with the above comments about the rspca, yes people might not have heard back from them, that doesn't necessarily mean that attendance and action hasn't been taken.  Unfortunately as with any big organisation their downfall is call backs, take for instance the carrot and spud incident, am sure that generated 100's of calls, but only 1 would be active and there is no way the individual officer would have the time to call every single caller back on it!  But I do agree that sometimes attendance times for the rspca are slow, not because of the lack of a camera crew, but because they are also dealing with thousands of calls regarding every other animal under the sun, whereas the specialists like whw only have to deal with the horse calls!  I would highlight this ad to the WHW, advise that you've also notified the rspca too so they can liase about it.


----------



## ischa (8 September 2011)

I would say , this horse has been rescued but hasn't had much time to recuperate 
She just been stuck into work , 
I hope someone has the heart to take this mare on and to give her time to put weight on 
Poor mare !!! 
Just because mare is underweight doesn't mean it has been done by owners 
As I say they may of just got her and stuck her into work 
But I don't agree with what there doing


----------



## claireandnadia (8 September 2011)

Poor thing.


----------



## Mince Pie (8 September 2011)

Hal1k1 said:



			in the photograph she was being ridden and I wouldn't even put a saddle on her.

Will they inform me that they are investigating?
		
Click to expand...

Did you read the ad?

"Ruby is a lovely mare however has been mistreated she is 10 years old and has not been ridden for some time, The reason for *the photo being ridden above is PURELY to show she is backed. She is not ridden on a regular basis due to needing condition building. *

Yes the mare is underweight, but I think the complete lack of top line makes her look worse. As to working her in that condition when my TB was underweight (and only looking slightly better than that one) I was actually told to ride her gently by both my vet and physio.


----------



## YasandCrystal (8 September 2011)

broke_but_happy said:



			Did you read the ad?

"Ruby is a lovely mare however has been mistreated she is 10 years old and has not been ridden for some time, The reason for *the photo being ridden above is PURELY to show she is backed. She is not ridden on a regular basis due to needing condition building. *

Yes the mare is underweight, but I think the complete lack of top line makes her look worse. As to working her in that condition when my TB was underweight (and only looking slightly better than that one) I was actually told to ride her gently by both my vet and physio.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto this - PLEASE READ the ad - are you all stupid????


----------



## OFG (8 September 2011)

agree with broke_but_happy.

Have just viewed the link and will give the seller the benefit of doubt that what they say is true and they have only just aquired her.

The wording of the ad seems genuine and they state they want to find her a home ASAP so that she can get the loving she deserves and 1-2-1 care.


----------



## horsegirl (8 September 2011)

YasandCrystal said:



			Ditto this - PLEASE READ the ad - are you all stupid????
		
Click to expand...

It didn't say that before!


----------



## Archangel (8 September 2011)

Nice mare.  I do like Another Hoarwithy horses, they can be quite sharp though. The seller is obviously a dealer but maybe he picked the horse up cheap. I'm inclined to give him the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## YasandCrystal (8 September 2011)

horsegirl said:



			It didn't say that before!
		
Click to expand...

Ah I retract my words if the ad has been changed!! Maybe the owner read the forum?


----------



## Spotsrock (8 September 2011)

Someone has seen this thread and told the owner!

Fair enough.

It's local to me and we have loads of grass, livery though so I would want to handle her and know in what way she can be difficult before I even considered and would have to be a lot cheaper due to the amount I would have to spend just on stable rent before we got any use out of her. 

TBH if I was going to buy in that condition to sort and sell in spring I would be better off looking at the sales, far cheaper and actually less thin! I just changed jobs and was considering doing that this winter, hoping to be tied up with babies in a year or 2 so it's this winter and next or not at all really.


----------



## skydancer (8 September 2011)

YasandCrystal said:



			Ditto this - PLEASE READ the ad - are you all stupid????
		
Click to expand...

Actually, no -the ad has been altered in the last half hour!!


----------



## JanetGeorge (8 September 2011)

Poor mare!  The seller is a dealer and I'd bet quite a bit of money that he paid £200 or less for her.  If he cared two hoots for her - rather than a fast buck - he'd GIVE her to a reputable rescue centre!


----------



## littlescallywag (8 September 2011)

Maybe he's priced her so she wont be in the meat mans price range ? Could poss be open to negotiation if buyer was genuinely interested in the mare to bring on. Don't know the person but its an idea.


----------



## Naryafluffy (8 September 2011)

Are we sure the horemart advert is the same horse the OP is talking about, the OP didn't say which website they had seen it on and someone else posted the link to Horsemart for Ruby?
Could be a different advert that the OP was referring to.


----------



## Puppy (8 September 2011)

JanetGeorge said:



			Poor mare!  The seller is a dealer and I'd bet quite a bit of money that he paid £200 or less for her.  If he cared two hoots for her - rather than a fast buck - he'd GIVE her to a reputable rescue centre!
		
Click to expand...

/\ /\  this  

It's an immoral dealer trying to cash in on the sympathy card...  Poor horse.


----------



## horsegirl (8 September 2011)

JanetGeorge said:



			Poor mare!  The seller is a dealer and I'd bet quite a bit of money that he paid £200 or less for her.  If he cared two hoots for her - rather than a fast buck - he'd GIVE her to a reputable rescue centre!
		
Click to expand...

Which rescue centres have the space to take every skinny horse going?


----------



## Cuffey (8 September 2011)

The passport is Appaloosa Horse Club who have not even bothered to update NED for 3 years
That choice of PIO makes no sense for a TBx which is black

Hopefully dealer will correct number if he is reading this

Sad situation, dealer appears to have taken horse out of a 'bad place', knows he cant make money if he spends the necessary putting the horse right so is trying to turn over quickly.

Imagine the price will be open to offers.


----------



## LEC (8 September 2011)

IMO it is being kept thin for a reason - I would not touch it with a barge pole as have a feeling when you put some condition on it it would become a nightmare.


----------



## Ibblebibble (8 September 2011)

YasandCrystal said:



			Ditto this - PLEASE READ the ad - are you all stupid????
		
Click to expand...

They have changed the advert since this morning , before the change there was nothing about her not being in regular work or details of how she was being fed  Now it doesn't seem so bad and doubt that it is a case that any welfare charity would be interested in. Hopefully she'll find a good home.


----------



## Tinseltoes (8 September 2011)

littlescallywag said:



			Maybe he's priced her so she wont be in the meat mans price range ? Could poss be open to negotiation if buyer was genuinely interested in the mare to bring on. Don't know the person but its an idea.
		
Click to expand...

I was going to say,priced so it wont go for meat. Cant blame him for not wanting it to go that route.


----------



## smellsofhorse (8 September 2011)

Poor horse

But the advert could be genuine, they could have rescued her and are building her up and treating her well but still need to move her on.

Maybe not the bet choice to ride her just proved she was backed and asking money for her is wrong, surley a good home is more inportant. 
But then to ask money you will insure someone who is ibterested in her and not a just a free horse.


----------



## madlady (8 September 2011)

I'd be inclined to give the benefit of the doubt - I would imagine that the price is to keep her out of the meat range, it could be the ad has been changed because someone has reported the ad.

I would have put someone smaller and lighter on her though to show that she was backed, the photo they have used doesn't do them any favours.

Just hope she does find a good home.


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (8 September 2011)

Poor thing


----------



## skint1 (8 September 2011)

The text from the ad says:
Daughter of Another Hoarwithy, Ruby is a lovely mare however has been mistreated she is 10 years old and has not been ridden for some time, The reason for the photo being ridden above is PURELY to show she is backed. She is not ridden on a regular basis due to needing condition building.
*Ruby needs an experienced pair of hands as she can be diffcult will make some one a nice project horse.*
This horse is passported, has been wormed and is currently being fed 4 times a day. This horse has only been acquired very recently and i would really like to sell her on quickly as she really need to settle in to a new home with some 1-2-1 time.

The part I have highlighted probably explains her condition. 

When she 's in her cups she is probably quite a handful and will probably need a lot more work and handling than a dealer could realistically manage. To me, it sounds like they've rescued her and they're trying to get her a second chance at life and at least they've specified she needs an experienced home.  It's not as easy as you think to rehome a horse with a charity, not many of them with spaces

Our mare didn't look much better  than Ruby when we bought her and we were such novices we thought she'd always be nice and quiet like that, imagine our surprise at how things changed once she'd had some food , for those of you of a certain age it was like feeding a Gremlin after midnight!  Hopefully someone who can deal with a quirky mare will buy her and give her a nice home.


----------



## McNally (8 September 2011)

broke_but_happy said:



			Did you read the ad?

"Ruby is a lovely mare however has been mistreated she is 10 years old and has not been ridden for some time, The reason for *the photo being ridden above is PURELY to show she is backed. She is not ridden on a regular basis due to needing condition building. *

Yes the mare is underweight, but I think the complete lack of top line makes her look worse. As to working her in that condition when my TB was underweight (and only looking slightly better than that one) I was actually told to ride her gently by both my vet and physio.
		
Click to expand...

This above! It actually sounds like they have tried to rescue her or something. Yes maybe you would wait til she was in better condition but then maybe they cant afford the time or money to keep her, even short term. They are feeding her 4 times a day which is quite dedicated in itself in my opinion.


----------



## Crazydancer (8 September 2011)

Hmmm, just saw this thread on 'lost/stolen/trace' section, am I putting 2 and 2 together and getting 5, or does this look like the same horse?? 

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=420710


----------



## Achinghips (8 September 2011)

£650!!! he's got to be kidding!!!


----------



## martlin (8 September 2011)

Crazydancer said:



			Hmmm, just saw this thread on 'lost/stolen/trace' section, am I putting 2 and 2 together and getting 5, or does this look like the same horse?? 

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=420710

Click to expand...

It seems to be the same horse, seeing that the seller on HM is Nigel Hockley... Shows he cares a bit.


----------



## skint1 (8 September 2011)

oh wow, wouldn't that be lovely if her old owner was able to take her back?


----------



## Crazydancer (8 September 2011)

martlin said:



			It seems to be the same horse, seeing that the seller on HM is Nigel Hockley... Shows he cares a bit.
		
Click to expand...

Poor girl, fingers crossed that some useful info will come out of this from her old owner that will help, and let's hope Ruby finds a good home.


----------



## Emilieu (8 September 2011)

It's so sad seeing those old pictures of her and comparing them to now  
Poor old girl and good on Nigel I say, he seems to be doing everything he can to get her a safe new (or old) home.


----------



## bexwarren24 (8 September 2011)

Crazydancer said:



			Hmmm, just saw this thread on 'lost/stolen/trace' section, am I putting 2 and 2 together and getting 5, or does this look like the same horse?? 

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=420710

Click to expand...

What clever detective work. I hope something good comes out of this.

Was also going to say my friend has an appalosa that looks very much like a bay TB so its def a possibility the passport number relates to the right passport.


----------



## Brandy (8 September 2011)

Bless her, hope either the old owner (if it is the right horse) can take her back, or she finds a good experienced home. When I brought my ex polo pony home from the sales, my vet took one look at him (in his hat rack like state) and said 'if you plan to ride this horse do it now, do NOT wait until he is fit. 

She was right, he was a handful even underfed, but when he was back 'normal' he could be very difficult! I would never have persevered had I waited before getting on him.


----------



## Spotsrock (8 September 2011)

I'm local and toying with idea of project (though not at that price in that condition, agree priced to outbid meatman,) so I contacted Nigel, he did seem very reasonable and sensible from the contact I had, I don't know him or of him before this but would not be suprised by the fact that he is now contacting potential old owner and appears to be 'doing right' by Ruby.


----------



## Mince Pie (8 September 2011)

Agree with this, when I worked for a dealer we had a mare who was very dark bay with white markings round her eyes turns out she was appy x


----------



## Jerroboam (8 September 2011)

Sadly I have to echo everyone elses responses, we found a mare and foal wondering through the middle of our village. The mare was in a hideous state and the foal was not much better, as a driving tack shop I had a headcollar and rope in the car and managed to pop them both in a neighbours stable, called and waited for the RSPCA and asked to be kept updated (mare was a TB type and little filly foal and due to my involvement I was considering giving them both a nice home!) but, even when I called them, I couldn;t get any more information!


----------



## joeanne (8 September 2011)

After all the posts we get about "bad" dealers, isn't it nice to see one who is clearly trying to do right by one of his charges!


----------



## Cuffey (8 September 2011)

joeanne said:



			After all the posts we get about "bad" dealers, isn't it nice to see one who is clearly trying to do right by one of his charges!
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree Joeanne
Hope Tracing Equines manages to get in touch with original owner

I cannot find Ruby Treasure on NED but as I posted previously App Horse Soc UK have not updated NED for 3 years


----------



## cally6008 (8 September 2011)

Am in touch with presvious owner who is in turn in touch with dealer.

Nothing more to say at this point.


----------



## bexwarren24 (8 September 2011)

cally6008 said:



			Am in touch with presvious owner who is in turn in touch with dealer.

Nothing more to say at this point.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a positive step in the right direction!! Fingers crossed that something works out for them.


----------



## bumblelion (8 September 2011)

broke_but_happy said:



			Did you read the ad?

"Ruby is a lovely mare however has been mistreated she is 10 years old and has not been ridden for some time, The reason for *the photo being ridden above is PURELY to show she is backed. She is not ridden on a regular basis due to needing condition building. *

Yes the mare is underweight, but I think the complete lack of top line makes her look worse. As to working her in that condition when my TB was underweight (and only looking slightly better than that one) I was actually told to ride her gently by both my vet and physio.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly what I was thinking! The other two for sale look okay.

It would be lovely thought if her old owner takes her back.........!


----------



## M_G (8 September 2011)

Advert reads : Daughter of Another Hoarwithy, Ruby is a lovely mare however has been mistreated she is 10 years old and has not been ridden for some time, The reason for the photo being ridden above is PURELY to show she is backed. She is not ridden on a regular basis due to needing condition building. 
Ruby needs an experienced pair of hands as she can be diffcult will make some one a nice project horse. 
This horse is passported, has been wormed and is currently being fed 4 times a day. This horse has only been acquired very recently and i would really like to sell her on quickly as she really need to settle in to a new home with some 1-2-1 time.

Don't see a problem if they are telling the truth


----------



## wallykissmas (8 September 2011)

Crazydancer said:



			Hmmm, just saw this thread on 'lost/stolen/trace' section, am I putting 2 and 2 together and getting 5, or does this look like the same horse?? 

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=420710

Click to expand...

User name on horsemart nigelh7 and user posting on trace Nigel Hockey......

Hopefully the mare might find a good home soon.


----------



## Spotsrock (8 September 2011)

CALLY6008 or NIGEL please let us know if there is a positive outcome. Would be amazing if there could be ie dealer gets back at least his basic costs and old owner/keeper gets back her horse!!


----------



## sandr (8 September 2011)

Yes this is the same horse as previous thread - my old horse 

Nigel does not own Ruby, she was brought to his yard a week or so ago by a lady who picked her up at a sale. I have no idea if he is a dealer or not.

I would buy her back today and drive there tonight, but I literally dont have the room on my yard, we have 7 horses and 6 stables as it is, and Im going through a family break up, I really cannot afford another horse.

EMW have said they will have her, so Ive emailed Nigel to tell him, and hope he relays this back to her owner, and if she has any decency in her she will hand her over to charity.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Rudolph's Red Nose (8 September 2011)

This has bought a tear to my eye, fingers very firmly crossed there is a happy ending


----------



## Spotsrock (8 September 2011)

If they won't donate please can someone keep us posted.


----------



## Crazydancer (8 September 2011)

sandr said:



			EMW have said they will have her, so Ive emailed Nigel to tell him, and hope he relays this back to her owner, and if she has any decency in her she will hand her over to charity.

Any other suggestions?
		
Click to expand...

Let us know what the reponse to this is. If that's not going to happen, maybe someone on here can offer a home, if they know what her issues are and are prepared to take her on..... but would be nice to know what happens and fingers crossed the right thing is done.


----------



## Dancing Queen (8 September 2011)

poor poor mare - i think i need to have a chat with husband when he comes home. 
have they tracked previous owners - im sure if the previous owners saw her in this state they would be heartbroken and would want to rescue her.


----------



## AndiK (8 September 2011)

jendie said:



			Poor mare. My heart tells me to take it but my head is over ruling. How can anyone let a horse get into this state. And how can anyone have the audacity to ask £650 for it in that condition?

Agree re the RSPCA, they are a waste of space unless they are being followed by a camera crew.
		
Click to expand...

I HATE the RSPCA  

Poor poor little mare and the size of the man riding her  Poor poppet.... Hope something good comes for her, I would but I can not afford two


----------



## joeanne (8 September 2011)

Why are some people incapable of reading a  full thread!
The mare is being advertised by a dealer on behalf of a client who bought her at an auction IN THAT STATE.
The dealer is trying to do the right thing by her and sat on her for a minute or two to show she is backed. He states quite clearly that she needs work and has issues!
Jeez......at least by asking £650 she wont go for meat (or thats how I am reading it!)
Fingers crossed the person who bought her will allow EMW to take her on and secure her future.


----------



## daisybe33 (8 September 2011)

sandr what are her issues that you know of??

where is she based now?


----------



## CorvusCorax (8 September 2011)

*PLEASE EVERYONE READ THIS BIT!!!*



sandr said:



			Yes this is the same horse as previous thread - my old horse 

Nigel does not own Ruby, she was brought to his yard a week or so ago by a lady who picked her up at a sale. I have no idea if he is a dealer or not.

I would buy her back today and drive there tonight, but I literally dont have the room on my yard, we have 7 horses and 6 stables as it is, and Im going through a family break up, I really cannot afford another horse.

EMW have said they will have her, so Ive emailed Nigel to tell him, and hope he relays this back to her owner, and if she has any decency in her she will hand her over to charity.

Any other suggestions?
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully a good outcome for this horse, thanks to this forum - lay off the outraged slagging sometimes people, eh? And good luck to everyone engaged in helping to get her sorted.


----------



## CorvusCorax (8 September 2011)

*AND THIS BIT!!!*



joeanne said:



			Why are some people incapable of reading a  full thread!
The mare is being advertised by a dealer on behalf of a client who bought her at an auction IN THAT STATE.
The dealer is trying to do the right thing by her and sat on her for a minute or two to show she is backed. He states quite clearly that she needs work and has issues!
Jeez......at least by asking £650 she wont go for meat (or thats how I am reading it!)
Fingers crossed the person who bought her will allow EMW to take her on and secure her future.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Luci07 (8 September 2011)

it would be so nice if it could work out to a good conclusion. Personally I really like horses out of Another Hoarworthy and the ones I knew actually were good "amateur" horses in that they would put up with a lot, plus of course there are a lot out eventing.

Have to admit my first reaction was "buy her to feed up and the breed from (good blood lines) and then my proper voice rocked in with the whole piece of "unproven", "unknown" and "heart over head". I look forward to seeing a good outcome.


----------



## JanetGeorge (8 September 2011)

Luci07 said:



			I look forward to seeing a good outcome.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully you will!  I'm in contact with former owner and EMW - and we are hopeful!  More news when there IS more news.


----------



## doodle (8 September 2011)

Poor girl I very nearly bought her about 4 or 5 years ago.  She had a newly weaned foal at that time.


----------



## Frumpoon (8 September 2011)

Hi JanetGeorge - you are not that far from me I don't think. If donations of money or help are needed, count me in. I have a big 4x4 if help with transport is required.

I'm a big heavy lass so she's prob too delicate for me, but I am happy to subsidise a bit whilst nice long term home is found.


----------



## brighteyes (8 September 2011)

How about all the anxious peeps donating a few quids towards her future keep at EMW. I chipped in to Rose the Fell but she found alternative security I firmly believe, my money might now go to help Ruby...

You can buy wristbands, mugs, car stickers (telling people to slow down for horses) and tax disc holders if you prefer a little something in return.

And I am amazed at those who just step in and post without reading the thread fully.


----------



## MadBlackLab (8 September 2011)

joeanne said:



			Why are some people incapable of reading a  full thread!
The mare is being advertised by a dealer on behalf of a client who bought her at an auction IN THAT STATE.
The dealer is trying to do the right thing by her and sat on her for a minute or two to show she is backed. He states quite clearly that she needs work and has issues!
Jeez......at least by asking £650 she wont go for meat (or thats how I am reading it!)
Fingers crossed the person who bought her will allow EMW to take her on and secure her future.
		
Click to expand...

Again I find people are making a mountain out of a mole hill. If thread is read it states she cant be ridden due to her condition and he hopped on to show she is backed. He also states that she is on 4 feeds a day and also he wants her to go to  good home hence the price. He states she needs 1-2-1 to settle and start building up her weight.
Also if the bloke was responsible for this mares condition I dont think he'd
a) put up the ad
b) state about the condition and feeding


----------



## Hal1k1 (9 September 2011)

I haven't had time to reply before.  I have not stated which website the mare was on but it was not horsemart and nowhere on the advert I saw did it say the mare had been rescued previously.  

I have never reported any animal to any rescue organisation before because I have been lucky enough not to see any animals in that poor condition .

Please don't jump to conclusions but I would be grateful for any sensible advice.  
I Will keep everyone updated when I hear more as I will be requesting updates.


----------



## Hal1k1 (9 September 2011)

I have just checked the original advert I saw and yes the mare is still being advertised and my initial response is still the same she needs help now.

I am going to report her to another charity but advise them that I have been in touch with the RSPCA.

Hope this works!


----------



## sarahw123 (9 September 2011)

broke_but_happy said:



			Did you read the ad?

"Ruby is a lovely mare however has been mistreated she is 10 years old and has not been ridden for some time, The reason for *the photo being ridden above is PURELY to show she is backed. She is not ridden on a regular basis due to needing condition building. *

Yes the mare is underweight, but I think the complete lack of top line makes her look worse. As to working her in that condition when my TB was underweight (and only looking slightly better than that one) I was actually told to ride her gently by both my vet and physio.
		
Click to expand...


So many people just want to look at the pictures and not actually READ the info.


----------



## sarahw123 (9 September 2011)

HandleyCross said:



			Again I find people are making a mountain out of a mole hill. If thread is read it states she cant be ridden due to her condition and he hopped on to show she is backed. He also states that she is on 4 feeds a day and also he wants her to go to  good home hence the price. He states she needs 1-2-1 to settle and start building up her weight.
Also if the bloke was responsible for this mares condition I dont think he'd
a) put up the ad
b) state about the condition and feeding
		
Click to expand...

^ spot on^


----------



## Oldenburg (9 September 2011)

How sad poor thing!! My new (had him 3 months)  horse was the same state never rode him for 4 weeks and he was in the £1000s won't say how much!! But he is the most sweetest horse ever and he tries his heart out for me!! Hope someone buys her and gives her a nice home and some love!! Agree about the RSPCA waste of time!!


----------



## duggan (9 September 2011)

I'm local, and I can take her on. If the original owner wants to get her and have her here I will help. And I don't mean on livery either, i am happy to give her a chance but don't have the purchase price spare at the moment. And yes, I keep tbs and feel confident i can cope with a sensitive mare! If the owner was interested tell them to get in touch. Charities are very stretched at the moment, and an underweight tb needing so much money and care may not be what they can cope with.
Mare seems to have a kind eye so has to be worth a shot?


----------



## Ranyhyn (9 September 2011)

Agreed Brighteyes, I donated towards Rosie the fell too - and did not want my donation back so as you say maybe they will go towards this girl.

I am always amused to find how peoples perceptions turn from outrage to a big pat on the back without so much as an embarrassed apology to those who they misjudged  Good old HHO!


----------



## MrsMozart (9 September 2011)

Late to this.

Have read the whole thread.

JanetGeorge - if we can help with donations, etc., please shout.

If the mare doesn't go to JG, but to EMW or similar, the same applies.


----------



## JanetGeorge (9 September 2011)

MrsMozart said:



			JanetGeorge - if we can help with donations, etc., please shout.

If the mare doesn't go to JG, but to EMW or similar, the same applies.
		
Click to expand...

Very kind of you.  If we can persuade the seller to let her go for a sensible price, she'll come here for initial rehab and assessment - and then to EMW.

The mare has fallen on hard times because she WAS very difficult - it's unlikely she'll be easy to return to 'normality' as she has even less reason to trust humans now.


----------



## be positive (9 September 2011)

Its great that this mare will hopefully have a secure future,BUT this is NOT the mare the OP was concerned about, it was on another site.

The RSPCA or WHW should respond but in my experience do not let you know what they are doing.

I never had any info on some local horses they were looking at,I could only monitor them as they were near me and saw that one by one they disappeared.

OP keep phoning both and hope they do something this time,but dont hold your breath.


----------



## joeanne (9 September 2011)

JanetGeorge said:



			Very kind of you.  If we can persuade the seller to let her go for a sensible price, she'll come here for initial rehab and assessment - and then to EMW.
		
Click to expand...

That has made my morning!
Fingers crossed for Ruby!


----------



## Crazydancer (9 September 2011)

Hal1k1 said:



			I haven't had time to reply before.  I have not stated which website the mare was on but it was not horsemart and nowhere on the advert I saw did it say the mare had been rescued previously.  

I have never reported any animal to any rescue organisation before because I have been lucky enough not to see any animals in that poor condition .

Please don't jump to conclusions but I would be grateful for any sensible advice.  
I Will keep everyone updated when I hear more as I will be requesting updates.
		
Click to expand...

So Ruby wasn't the mare you saw originally! Sad to think there's more than one poor mare needing a nice home. Let us know how you get on..... and at least something good has already come out of your concern, another horse has chance of a better future. 

JG, I'm also willing to offer help if needed..... she did have a kind eye and hope she can be helped.


----------



## Achinghips (9 September 2011)

Lets hope he lets her go for a reasonable price - though with a horse like that he should be GIFTING her to a charity or those offering her a chance! Remember this dealer, is STILL expecting to make a quick buck,  on a horse in a pitiful state.


----------



## Dancing Queen (9 September 2011)

wheres the other mare then? xx


----------



## MrsMozart (9 September 2011)

JanetGeorge said:



			Very kind of you.  If we can persuade the seller to let her go for a sensible price, she'll come here for initial rehab and assessment - and then to EMW.

The mare has fallen on hard times because she WAS very difficult - it's unlikely she'll be easy to return to 'normality' as she has even less reason to trust humans now.
		
Click to expand...

You can get me via pm on here.

Hoping all works out.


----------



## FairyLights (9 September 2011)

Shes goung to JG's yard on monday! See update thread. HURRAY.


----------



## Shilasdair (9 September 2011)

JanetGeorge said:



			Very kind of you.  If we can persuade the seller to let her go for a sensible price, she'll come here for initial rehab and assessment - and then to EMW.

The mare has fallen on hard times because she WAS very difficult - it's unlikely she'll be easy to return to 'normality' as she has even less reason to trust humans now.
		
Click to expand...

When you say 'difficult' I imagine she was a typical Another Hoarwithy mare - they are sharp as hell and go up if you put pressure on them.  Not for the fainthearted, but can be a lovely ride if you can get into their heads.
I own one.
S


----------



## FairyLights (9 September 2011)

Any news from OP about the advert she saw whichis not Ruby? has this horse found someone to care for it ? please post op.


----------



## competitiondiva (9 September 2011)

sarahw123 said:



			So many people just want to look at the pictures and not actually READ the info.
		
Click to expand...

The add has been changed since the thread went active, so all the earlier posters on this thread were commenting on an ad without the info the seller has now added. So yes they did read, what was there at the time.........


----------



## MagicMelon (10 September 2011)

I dont see the issue here at all.  The advert states:

"Daughter of Another Hoarwithy, Ruby is a lovely mare however has been mistreated she is 10 years old and has not been ridden for some time, The reason for the photo being ridden above is PURELY to show she is backed. She is not ridden on a regular basis due to needing condition building. 
Ruby needs an experienced pair of hands as she can be diffcult will make some one a nice project horse. 
This horse is passported, has been wormed and is currently being fed 4 times a day. This horse has only been acquired very recently and i would really like to sell her on quickly as she really need to settle in to a new home with some 1-2-1 time."

The person has clearly rescued this horse or something which I think should be commended! But sounds like they dont have the means or experience to keep the horse long hence the sale.  Hope someone nice buys this poor little thing.


----------



## Achinghips (10 September 2011)

MagicMelon said:



			I dont see the issue here at all.  The advert states:

"Daughter of Another Hoarwithy, Ruby is a lovely mare however has been mistreated she is 10 years old and has not been ridden for some time, The reason for the photo being ridden above is PURELY to show she is backed. She is not ridden on a regular basis due to needing condition building. 
Ruby needs an experienced pair of hands as she can be diffcult will make some one a nice project horse. 
This horse is passported, has been wormed and is currently being fed 4 times a day. This horse has only been acquired very recently and i would really like to sell her on quickly as she really need to settle in to a new home with some 1-2-1 time."

The person has clearly rescued this horse or something which I think should be commended! But sounds like they dont have the means or experience to keep the horse long hence the sale.  Hope someone nice buys this poor little thing.
		
Click to expand...

She has gone to Janet George for rehab


----------



## sandr (10 September 2011)

She is safe now


----------



## competitiondiva (10 September 2011)

MagicMelon said:



			I dont see the issue here at all.  The advert states:

"Daughter of Another Hoarwithy, Ruby is a lovely mare however has been mistreated she is 10 years old and has not been ridden for some time, The reason for the photo being ridden above is PURELY to show she is backed. She is not ridden on a regular basis due to needing condition building. 
Ruby needs an experienced pair of hands as she can be diffcult will make some one a nice project horse. 
This horse is passported, has been wormed and is currently being fed 4 times a day. This horse has only been acquired very recently and i would really like to sell her on quickly as she really need to settle in to a new home with some 1-2-1 time."

The person has clearly rescued this horse or something which I think should be commended! But sounds like they dont have the means or experience to keep the horse long hence the sale.  Hope someone nice buys this poor little thing.
		
Click to expand...

for the ummteenth time, the ad has been changed since the thread went live (hence people's comments initially as the information given by the seller wasn't there!)! lol! and brilliant news that the mare is going to emw!


----------



## wizbit (10 September 2011)

YasandCrystal said:



			Ditto this - PLEASE READ the ad - are you all stupid????
		
Click to expand...

Ditto both


----------



## rhino (10 September 2011)

wizbit said:



			Ditto both
		
Click to expand...

Please read THE THREAD - the advert was changed!!


----------



## skint1 (10 September 2011)

Achinghips said:



			She has gone to Janet George for rehab
		
Click to expand...


Great news! What will Janet do with her when her rehab is done? Will she be a broodmare or will she look to re-home/sell her on?


----------



## chanellie (10 September 2011)

skint1 said:



			Great news! What will Janet do with her when her rehab is done? Will she be a broodmare or will she look to re-home/sell her on?
		
Click to expand...

Janet George is one of the Patrons of Equine Market Watch Sanctuary-UK and Ruby will come under their "umbrella" as soon as she arrives with Janet. 
Janet is best equipped to care for and rehabilitate Ruby and this will probably be quite a long process but when it is complete she will hopefully be found a suitable loan home under an EMW loan agreement and so will be protected for life. 

The appeal for help with her ongoing care - - farrier, vet, rugs etc in linked on the thread started by Janet last night in this forum.
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=482827&highlight=Ruby


----------



## magic104 (4 December 2011)

Cuffey said:



			The passport is Appaloosa Horse Club who have not even bothered to update NED for 3 years
That choice of PIO makes no sense for a TBx which is black

Hopefully dealer will correct number if he is reading this

Sad situation, dealer appears to have taken horse out of a 'bad place', knows he cant make money if he spends the necessary putting the horse right so is trying to turn over quickly.

Imagine the price will be open to offers.
		
Click to expand...

She has 2 offspring Dashdance Atlanta & Dashdance Be Cool by Champagne Charlie so thay may well be why she now has a passport with APHA.  I have seen her pedigree on Allbreeds & it states that her dam Tudor Luxury along with herself are not recorded with Weatherbys.  Allbreeds show Tudor Luxury to be ex of a FR bred TB Jade Treasure who has 6 foals all bred in France but no record of visiting Tudor Treasure (ie no unnamed foals by him).  Ruby Treasures offspring's DOB's are Jul 2005 & Aug 2007.


----------

